# Kohler



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on a Kohler CV15s, hydraulic lifters. Replaced head gasket. When tightening down the exhaust rocker arm bolt it opens the exhaust valve. Piston is at tdc. What am I missing? Will it adjust itself when running?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The lifter needs to bleed down. Assemble, let it sit 1/2 hr. or more before attempting start up.
New Kohlers can have both a hydraulic lifter AND require a lash setting.
Service manuals are free to download on kohlerplus.com


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Collapse the lifter carefully using a c-clamp. 

Any clearance given there is not 'real', rather it guarantees that the lifter is installed within the internal operating range of the valve inside. 'Collapsed tappet clearance' it is called in automotive work. If the tappet is not in that operating range the valve either holds open on the one extreme or the tappet is loose and makes noise while beating itself to death on the other. That clearance aims to get the tappet situated right in the middle of that inner valve travel to guarantee long trouble free running.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

finaprint said:


> Collapse the lifter carefully using a c-clamp.
> 
> Any clearance given there is not 'real', rather it guarantees that the lifter is installed within the internal operating range of the valve inside. 'Collapsed tappet clearance' it is called in automotive work. If the tappet is not in that operating range the valve either holds open on the one extreme or the tappet is loose and makes noise while beating itself to death on the other. That clearance aims to get the tappet situated right in the middle of that inner valve travel to guarantee long trouble free running.


40 years ago I learned how to adjust Chevy lifters by loosening 'em up while running till they clattered, tightening them up till they stopped then go 1 turn down. Kohler has a different skew on that method, with newer engines having a lash setting with hyd. lifters. I won't speculate on the the theory or ingenuity of that aspect, despite my negative thoughts on it. Will tell you it's a PITA to accomplish their desired setting though....

The engine in question should be old enough to not have such a dual setting. You lock the rocker pivots down to 120 in.lbs., and you're done. You can collapse the lifter prior to installation with c-clamp, but installing and letting them bleed down given a little bit of time works fine too. Kohler actually instructs you to bench prime/bleed the lifters. Also unnecessary in my book (other than getting SOME oil in 'em first). FYI Chevy small block lifters work in a pinch, same bore just different bleed-down rate.

P.S. There a few lifter companies in the U.S. Sealed power is probably the largest, and Kohler's lifters are probably theirs.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you saying that Kohler uses a clearance setting OUTSIDE the normal lifter travel? Because that is pretty stupid if you ask me. Why even have a hydro lifter then?

We used to adjust hydro lifters to one QUARTER turn down below the snap ring on drag cars, it made sure the lifter cannot pump up as there is no travel left to do so. We then revved stock 4400 rpm AMC lifters to 7500 rpm and sometimes higher. 

We used one turn on all the stock grocery getters.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

finaprint said:


> Are you saying that Kohler uses a clearance setting OUTSIDE the normal lifter travel? Because that is pretty stupid if you ask me. Why even have a hydro lifter then?
> 
> We used to adjust hydro lifters to one QUARTER turn down below the snap ring on drag cars, it made sure the lifter cannot pump up as there is no travel left to do so. We then revved stock 4400 rpm AMC lifters to 7500 rpm and sometimes higher.
> 
> We used one turn on all the stock grocery getters.


The lash setting I mention is done with the lifter compressed fully. Is not easily done.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

That will be one done per my post #3 then............thanks for clarifying.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI as a reminder: Kohler engine service manuals are FREE to download at https://pswusers.arinet.com/kohler
Just enter as guest.


----------

